# (H): Nids, SM, Other (W): Nids, other



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking to do some swaps. Can throw in or accept Paypal to balance out a deal but would prefer not to do straight buying or selling. US/Canada only please.

Have:
Biovore (recent sculpt) + spore mines, assembled and primed
Venomthrope, assembled and primed Gone
Battle for Maccrage Marine Squad, assembled
Demonhunters and Necrons codex

Battletech:
3025 Tech Readout (FASA 8603)
3050 Tech Readout (FASA 8614)
3058 Tech Readout (8621)
Battletech Master Rules (FASA 1707)
Mechwarrior RPG (FASA 1607)

Want:
Tyranid Raveners, Warriors, Genestealers, Termagants, or Trygon
SoB Canoness or Seraphim
Assault Marines


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a 5 man seraphim squad that I would gladly trade for that venom. Shoot me a PM.


----------

